# Fly into the danger zone.



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Target locked... I got tone! FIRE!*
9500100024261166000029

*Too close for missiles... switching to guns!*
9500100024261166000036
9500100024261166000043


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

dude...Ninja's don't use guns and bombs...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

The silent assassin huh??? :lol:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> dude...Ninja's don't use guns and bombs...


Didn't you ever watch GI Joe as a kid? Of course they do!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *Target locked... I got tone! FIRE!*
> 9500100024261166000029
> 
> *Too close for missiles... switching to guns!*
> ...


Well since there are only 3 WSBS and Derek is one of them I wonder where these,

*Too close for missiles... switching to guns!
*9500100024261166000036
9500100024261166000043

are headed???


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am calling your BS Derek...you aren't a real ninja at all!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hannibal said:


> The silent assassin huh??? :lol:


A well documented ninja technique was to occasionally use as much noise as possible during an attack so as to overwhelm and frighten the victims, causing them to be disorganized and thus more vulnerable.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> I am calling your BS Derek...you aren't a real ninja at all!


Dang. This is almost as bad as the time when I was a kid on the playground and other kids assumed I knew karate cause I was Asian, and then the one kid hit me and I didn't know what to do and no one was afraid of me any more and I got beat up all the time.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I don't care how much noise you make. The more outbound the better.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dang. This is almost as bad as the time when I was a kid on the playground and other kids assumed I knew karate cause I was Asian, and then the one kid hit me and I didn't know what to do and no one was afraid of me any more and I got beat up all the time.


Asians are not born knowing how to do karate? News to me! :banana:


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> other kids assumed I knew karate cause I was Asian, and then the one kid hit me and I didn't know what to do and no one was afraid of me any more and I got beat up all the time.


So you're not a ninja?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well since there are only 3 WSBS and Derek is one of them I wonder where these,
> 
> *Too close for missiles... switching to guns!
> *9500100024261166000036
> ...


I had the same thought. You, David?

For the rest of you, this is probably nothing more than a routine WSBS re-supplying mission. We're running a little low on squid at my house (Korean wife). If you've not had strips of dried squid with roasted peanuts and dried seaweed, I highly suggest it with a good IPA. 얼마나 맛이 있더라....!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Asians are not born knowing how to do karate? News to me! :banana:


They have to learn karate. They're born being math experts. Come on Kipp, everyone knows this


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I had the same thought. You, David?
> 
> For the rest of you, this is probably nothing more than a routine WSBS re-supplying mission. We're running a little low on squid at my house (*Korean wife*). If you've not had strips of dried squid with roasted peanuts and dried seaweed, I highly suggest it with a good IPA. 얼마나 맛이 있더라....!


Mail order?anda:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Mail order?anda:


No, but had I to do it all over again I might consider that route. Unfortunately, we met while she was getting her masters degree in Philosophy at University of Washington.

My advice: never, EVER, marry a woman smarter than yourself.

I know that may sound a bit harsh, as it would leave most of us (and all of ZK) as aging bachelors, but . . .

:ss


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

max gas said:


> They have to learn karate. They're born being math experts. Come on Kipp, everyone knows this


Still not quite right. We're born with a natural talent for stringed instruments and piano. We're forced to work on math by our parents until we're experts. The karate thing, contrary to popular opinion, is purely voluntary.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I had the same thought. You, David?


There are a large number of other puff members in the PNW area. I'd keep my eye on them.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

hoosiers2006 said:


> So you're not a ninja?


I am now. It's actually a pretty inspiring coming-of-age story, where I get bullied, then grow up, get ripped, and kick ass.

Except for the coming of age, getting bullied, growing up, getting ripped, and kicking ass parts. Mostly I just grew older.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> My advice: never, EVER, marry a woman smarter than yourself.
> 
> :ss


Mr_Mich Philosophy

If she is smarter than you then she knows damn well what she is getting in to. If you were smarter than her, you would have found a way to avoid getting married in the first place. :bounce:

I'm starting to get the suspicion the my girlfriend is smarter than me, she's getting me pretty close to thinking marriage is a good idea :faint:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I am now. It's actually a pretty inspiring coming-of-age story, where I get bullied, then grow up, get ripped, and kick ass.
> 
> Except for the coming of age, getting bullied, growing up, getting ripped, and kicking ass parts. Mostly I just grew older.


^^^^^^^^^^^
|||||||||||||||||

That, Sir, is my kinda post!

RG coming, squido...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> Mr_Mich Philosophy
> 
> If she is smarter than you then she knows damn well what she is getting in to. If you were smarter than her, you would have found a way to avoid getting married in the first place. :bounce:
> 
> I'm starting to get the suspicion the my girlfriend is smarter than me, she's getting me pretty close to thinking marriage is a good idea :faint:


LOL....Deep Thoughts by mr_mich


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> There are a large number of other puff members in the PNW area. I'd keep my eye on them.


Yeah, but something tells me Derek is looking to dump the rest of his Don Collins, and local stinkbombs might be the way to do that...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Yeah, but something tells me Derek is looking to dump the rest of his Don Collins, and local stinkbombs might be the way to do that...


If he wanted to stink bomb me he could have done so during the newbie trade we just finished the other day.

No sweat man.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Actually, I'm out of Don Collins. I went looking for more of them, cause I thought it would be fun to keep putting them in all my bombs, but I can't find them online.

I'm considering Terry's idea of including small, dried squid in the future...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> Mr_Mich Philosophy
> 
> If she is smarter than you then she knows damn well what she is getting in to. If you were smarter than her, you would have found a way to avoid getting married in the first place. :bounce:
> 
> I'm starting to get the suspicion the my girlfriend is smarter than me, she's getting me pretty close to thinking marriage is a good idea :faint:


Marriage is an idea that is best left as such, unless you marry rich, with no pre-nup.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

<--- Getting married soon...


:ballchain:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I looked online as well and couldn't find a damn single stink bomb. My stink bomb is certainly heading out in Ray's WTF pass!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Marriage is an idea that is best left as such, unless you marry rich, with no pre-nup.


I think I might fall into that category.... My wife's a RN.....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

For guys who want to "just be me" and "stay true to myself", etc, marriage is a bad idea.

For guys like me, marriage has been the single greatest blessing of my life. Keeps me balanced, keeps me in check, keeps me happy, keeps me focused on things outside myself, keeps me fulfilled, keeps me grounded... marriage has literally been a life saver.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> My stink bomb is certainly heading out in Ray's WTF pass!


Winning.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> For guys who want to "just be me" and "stay true to myself", etc, marriage is a bad idea.
> 
> For guys like me, marriage has been the single greatest blessing of my life. Keeps me balanced, keeps me in check, keeps me happy, keeps me focused on things outside myself, keeps me fulfilled, keeps me grounded... marriage has literally been a life saver.


Did you marry a female ninja?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> Did you marry a female ninja?


Everyone knows that girls can't be ninja's! :mmph:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Everyone knows that girls can't be ninja's! :mmph:


Oh really?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Oh really?


I just laughed out loud at that one....high heels are pretty stealthy


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dam !!! Lucky Sword !!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> I just laughed out loud at that one....high heels are pretty stealthy


I did as well...I had no idea! ound:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Dam !!! Lucky Sword !!


I was thinking; DAM! Lucky PANTS!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Cant wait to see who it hits Derek!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

> Label/Receipt Number: 9500 1000 2426 1166 0000 29
> Expected Delivery Date: June 17, 2011
> Class: First-Class Mail®
> Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
> ...


Who gets mail delivered at 8:50am?!?!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

People who live next door to post offices?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

The WSBS has the most unique sense of humor (_i.e. weirdest_) I've ever seen here! Not saying I don't like it - In fact I find it immensely enjoyable! Keep up the good work.:rotfl:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> The WSBS has the most unique sense of humor (_i.e. weirdest_) I've ever seen here! Not saying I don't like it - In fact I find it immensely enjoyable! Keep up the good work.:rotfl:


It's not our fault. The wind blows up here from Portland. We can't avoid it.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> It's not our fault. The wind blows up here from Portland. We can't avoid it.


I spent about 4 days in Portland (The Bentley or something like that right downtown). Visited *"Mary's"* every night - talk about .... well, maybe we shouldn't talk about....


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Who gets mail delivered at 8:50am?!?!


Someone whose mailman knows what's up and pockets a fine box of sticks and marks it as being delivered


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Or knows the package is serious business and doesn't want to carry around a bomb all day...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dude, _*I*_ sent it. What is the likelyhood it's "serious business"?

I mean really...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

max gas said:


> Someone whose mailman knows what's up and pockets a fine box of sticks and marks it as being delivered


If only I could be his mailman....


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Serious ninja business?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> If only I could be his mailman....


You just have to find out who that mailman is, then you could use your ninja stealth and swipe the box before he pockets it.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> If he wanted to stink bomb me he could have done so during the newbie trade we just finished the other day.
> 
> No sweat man.


Boy was I wrong...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/292939-squid-squid-action.html#post3276895


----------

